# 1963



## wyogoob

transistor radios


----------



## Dunkem

Beatles first album,Please Please Me:drum:


----------



## Critter

Ford Mustang


----------



## outdoorser

-Martin luther king junior makes "I have a dream" speech.
-audio cassettes were introduced 
-"ZIP" codes are introduced by the USPS


----------



## sawsman

Jfk

:-(


----------



## LostLouisianian

Color TV. NO 24 hour TV. National Anthem played when station went off the air at night


----------



## wyogoob

Going down to the fruit cellar and getting apples that were wrapped in newspaper.


----------



## outdoorser

sawsman said:


> Jfk


Just for kicks?


----------



## wyogoob

Taking the clinkers out of the furnace and then shoveling coal back in - every morning.


----------



## outdoorser

Sorry that last post of mine was in bad taste.


----------



## Dunkem

I turned 13 years old,and stole my first swig of the old mans whiskey:shock:


----------



## Bax*

critter said:


> ford mustang


64 1/2


----------



## Bax*

"Surfin USA" hit #2 on the Billboard top 100


----------



## sawsman

Sonny Liston wins the Heavyweight Championship of the world by knocking out Floyd Patterson in the 1st round.

-oOo-


----------



## Fowlmouth

The last year of good Winchester Rifles.......


----------



## Bax*

Fowlmouth said:


> The last year of good Winchester Rifles.......


Well done FM! 8)


----------



## wyogoob

Herter's and Western Auto


----------



## DallanC

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy

Studebaker Ends Production 

But I still have my 1955 Commander Regal Coupe.


----------



## wyogoob

6-row corn planter...........amazing


----------



## Finnegan

Ward rabbit hunts.


----------



## Finnegan

Children's Christmas TV = Wizard of Oz, Sunday before Xmas.


----------



## Al Hansen

Split window Corvette.


----------



## hatuquack

1963 corvair


----------



## wyogoob

Remington 1100 introduced.


----------



## wyogoob

stores closed on Sundays


----------



## Al Hansen

1962+1= 1963


----------



## 2full

My Dad's ugly 63 Nova stationwagon


----------



## Fowlmouth

Gasoline average price was .32 cents gallon, so you could afford to drive your Corvette and Corvair.


----------



## 2full

Silver coins that were real silver..........


----------



## Loke

Critter said:


> Ford Mustang


April 1964.


----------



## LostLouisianian

My kid brothers birth yesterday was his birthday.


----------



## Packfish

Maybe Goob remembers this

Gadabout Gaddis- 1963 Flying Fisherman show


----------



## wyogoob

Code:







Packfish said:


> Maybe Goob remembers this
> 
> Gadabout Gaddis- 1963 Flying Fisherman show


Actually, no. I had to look it up.

Merry Christmas Packfish.

uh....the milkman

my friend's dad was a milkman

.


----------



## Bax*

Loke said:


> April 1964.


this is why I said


Bax* said:


> 64 1/2


 but I guess you and I are the only ones that caught that Loke 

Although technically the 1962 Mustang I was the first "Mustang" even though it was a concept car

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Mustang_I

But the 1963 Mustang II concept looks a little more familiar

http://themustangsource.com/concept/1963/


----------



## Critter

Bax* said:


> this is why I said but I guess you and I are the only ones that caught that Loke
> 
> Although technically the 1962 Mustang I was the first "Mustang" even though it was a concept car
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Mustang_I
> 
> But the 1963 Mustang II concept looks a little more familiar
> 
> http://themustangsource.com/concept/1963/


I actually saw the 63 Mustang concept car at a auto show in El Paso, Texas in the fall of 63. I was 10 years old then and still remember it like it was yesterday. I loved the look of that car.


----------



## wyogoob

salt tablets at work


----------



## riptheirlips

Dunkem said:


> I turned 13 years old,and stole my first swig of the old mans whiskey:shock:


Did you put a little water back in the bottle so he wouldn't notice any missing?


----------



## Dunkem

riptheirlips said:


> Did you put a little water back in the bottle so he wouldn't notice any missing?


Ahhh yes I did,sounds like you know the drill:grin:


----------



## outdoorser

I love this thread. Even tho I wasn't even alive in '63. or even '73 Or '83 *OR......*ok nevermind, don't want to blow my age secret


----------



## wyogoob

Dacron fishing line


----------



## Dunkem

Micheal Jordan was born.
To kill a mockingbird was released


----------



## bowgy

Fallout drills in school


----------



## LostLouisianian

Rabbit Ears on top of the TV set....No not REAL rabbit ears.....


----------



## wyogoob

TV antennas on top of the house


----------



## Fowlmouth

Vietnam conflict


----------



## Huntoholic

*USS Stonewall Jackson (SSBN-634), Launched on 30 Novenber 1963.*


----------



## hatuquack

A and W drive-in with carhops


----------



## 2full

Drive-in movies...............


----------



## wyogoob

typewriters


----------



## 12many

there were no BFF, JK, LOL, OMG, TGIF, LAMFAO, or any of the acronym stuff that kids use texting today on a daily basis and I think that they are coming up with new BS everyday. Not that I'm that old.


----------



## wyogoob

5¢ Coke

5¢ Pinball

For a quarter I could play 3 games of pinball, drink a Coke and have money left over.


----------



## wyogoob

12many said:


> there were no bff, jk, lol, omg, tgif, lamfao, or any of the acronym stuff that kids use texting today on a daily basis and i think that they are coming up with new bs everyday. Not that i'm that old.


tns

.


----------



## 2full

Corner grocery stores.


----------



## wyogoob

rubber waders

rubber rainsuits


----------



## wyogoob

kerosene road construction warning lamps

Back in the day road flare:


----------



## Critter

Kids actually went outside to play...


----------



## wyogoob

de-tasseling corn by hand


----------



## Dunkem

Spudnut donuts in Salt Lake


----------



## wyogoob

fiberglas fishing rods


----------



## Al Hansen

The Beatles showed up with a song called "I Want To Hold Your Hand".


----------



## wyogoob

matchbooks


----------



## COWAN

old pick-up trucks, slow movin' trains......... and onions.


----------



## elkfromabove

Leaving cars and houses unlocked. Hunting pheasants in the fields on 3500 South west of Redwood Road in Salt Lake City. (edited, actually it was in Granger and Hunter, now combined and called West Valley City)


----------



## wyogoob

church key


Wow, I bet there's a lot of UWN members that don't know what a church key is.

.


----------



## 2full

I always had a church key in my truck clear into the early 80's.
When the micro brews came out, I had to put one back in..........


----------



## Mavis13

wyogoob said:


> church key
> 
> Wow, I bet there's a lot of UWN members that don't know what a church key is.
> 
> .


It's the key you use to get in to play basket ball isn't it?


----------



## Dunkem

wyogoob said:


> church key
> 
> Wow, I bet there's a lot of UWN members that don't know what a church key is.
> 
> .


I have one in my tackle box.


----------



## Al Hansen

Mavis13 said:


> It's the key you use to get in to play basket ball isn't it?


 It's the key that's used after church basketball ! LOL.:grin:


----------



## Loke

Al Hansen said:


> It's the key that's used after church basketball ! LOL.:grin:


I used it before........

Bottom of the page. Woo Hoo!!!!!


----------



## Critter

Kids riding in the back of car windows and in the back of pickup trucks without getting ticketed.

Church keys are what you used to let the spirits out of the bottles.


----------



## Huntoholic

Rear window decks big enough for a kid to sleep on.

California to Utah, one kid sleeping on the deck, one on the seats, and one on the floor.


----------



## wyogoob

paper hulls on shotgun shells


----------



## LostLouisianian

wyogoob said:


> paper hulls on shotgun shells


I have about a box of them left for my 16 gauge. Remington green with ribs, and Winchester brownish colored slick sides.


----------



## wyogoob

Dunkem said:


> I have one in my tackle box.


The door latch mechanism on any 1950s and 1960s car was used as a church key back in the day. And there were always those Neanderthals that used their hands or teeth.

Many a garage or basement had a church key nailed to a post, most times close to a refridgerator. I stay in the old part of a motel, Little America, that still has church keys mounted to the doorways.


uh....happy, happy, happy

.


----------



## FULLHOUSE

Taking a sack full of T.V. tubes to the drug store and plugging them into the cool machine to see which one is bad then taking the sack full back and plug them back into the T.V. so you could watch it.


----------



## 12many

wyogoob said:


> paper hulls on shotgun shells


My dad had some of these that I found and thought they were just shells but being so old they just poof about a 5' spread at 8' and not enough to do any damage.


----------



## wyogoob

spelling and punctuation


----------



## Huntoholic

Flying to/from Hawaii in a propeller airplane.

Stairways used to de-plane.

TWA and PanAm were top dog in the Airlines.


----------



## wyogoob

Green Stamps


I was at the last store on the last day they gave out Green Stamps; Prewitt New Mexico....2001 I think.


.


----------



## Mavis13

Michael Jackson still looked normal


----------



## Critter

Mavis13 said:


> Michael Jackson still looked normal


But he was only 5 years old.


----------



## sawsman

Pete Rose rookie card.

.


----------



## Loke

The gas station gave out glasses with a full service fill-up.


----------



## Critter

Loke said:


> The gas station gave out glasses with a full service fill-up.


Full service gas stations where they washed the windshield, checked the oil and water, and aired up the tires for no extra charges.

Very few self serve stations and even fewer gas convenience stores.


----------



## Mavis13

Critter said:


> But he was only 5 years old.


I had to look it up to be sure; He was 10 and performing with the Jackson 5.

Second season of Star Trek!!!!!


----------



## Critter

Mavis13 said:


> I had to look it up to be sure; He was 10 and performing with the Jackson 5.


He was born in 1958 which only makes him 5 in 63


----------



## Mavis13

Wait we doing 1963???
Ah crap I was thinking 68...
I got the top of the page for nothing.:-(
Once again; hooked on phonics worked for me!!!!


----------



## Ifish

Mom and Dad got married in 1963. (Mine actually did get married in 1963!)


----------



## wyogoob




----------



## Mavis13

What are those? I've never seen them before.

Martin Luther King, Jr. gave his now famous "I have a dream" speech (August 28, 1963)


----------



## Critter

wyogoob said:


>


I still have quite a few of those kinking around in a box out in the garage.

Now I really feel old..


----------



## 2litl2l8

You could still find hand carved fishing lures.


----------



## sawsman

You didn't always need a church key in 1963..










-O>>-

.


----------



## elkfromabove

Critter said:


> Full service gas stations where they washed the windshield, checked the oil and water, and aired up the tires for no extra charges.
> 
> Very few self serve stations and even fewer gas convenience stores.


 And, of course, pumped your gas! No extra charge, but accepted tips!


----------



## wyogoob

Encyclopedias; everyone had a set.


I asked the neighbor kid if he knew what an encyclopedia was and he said "a bug".


----------



## Mavis13

I remember Encyclopedias; I used to stack them up and drive my GI Joe tank over them. Try that with Wikipedia!!!!


----------



## hatuquack

Selling nightcrawlers we caught in our and our neighbors yards on the highway leading to the lake. And,nobody asked us for our permit to sell. lol


----------



## Finnegan

Punch boards at every gas station and cafe. I still have the Browning .22 auto that my dad won on a punch board at Mickelson's in Nephi.

I remember in the 60's, 70's and up until the mid-80's, hunting private land wasn't a concern. Landowners didn't care if hunters went on their property. Hunters behaved with some respect. DWR never said a word about it. Didn't need to.


----------



## COWAN

Finnegan said:


> Punch boards at every gas station and cafe. I still have the Browning .22 auto that my dad won on a punch board at Mickelson's in Nephi.
> 
> I remember in the 60's, 70's and up until the mid-80's, hunting private land wasn't a concern. Landowners didn't care if hunters went on their property. Hunters behaved with some respect. DWR never said a word about it. Didn't need to.[/QUOTE
> 
> Punch boards in Nephi were a big thing, my Grandpa had them at his Chevron station in town, they were fun.


----------



## Al Hansen

The Silver Dollar Bar in Eureka.


----------



## wyogoob

croquet


----------



## goofy elk

1963:

199,219 deer permits sold in Utah ..

109,399 deer harvested !!!


----------



## longbow

Party lines. We had three different ring tones at one time once. Our number was Cherry 5 or CH5. We had an extra long cord so Mom could roam around the kitchen at free will.


----------



## Dunkem

Tang and powdered milk.:yuck:


----------



## wyogoob

longbow said:


> Party lines. We had three different ring tones at one time once. Our number was Cherry 5 or CH5. We had an extra long cord so Mom could roam around the kitchen at free will.


Good post, I was thhinking about that the other day.


----------



## Critter

If you like party lines they still had a grounded magneto line up Nine Mile Canyon until the late 80's. I loved working on that line, it was a single steel wire strung on the top of iron poles with a single insulator on the top of the pole. Then there were the operator ring down lines to Soldier Summit, the Hill Top Tavern, and the old Skyview Restaurant where the rest area is now in Spanish Fork Canyon. That was a fun line to work on also.


----------



## .45

1963....Beach Boys at the Terrace Ballroom in Salt Lake :shock:


----------



## goofy elk

Oh the Terrace Ballroom concerts----Wow, those were the days..
There will Never be a place like that again.:!:.


----------



## longbow

wyogoob said:


> Good post, I was thhinking about that the other day.


Those old phones were darn hard to take selfies with though!!!


----------



## wyogoob

flash bulbs

In 1963 most cameras used flash bulbs to take a flash picture.

Top of the page!! 8)

.


----------



## bowgy

Standing in line for you sugar cube with the polio vaccine.:shock::smile:


----------



## bowgy

Watching the Fugitive and Route 66 on TV.


----------



## wyogoob

Children got spanked if they misbehaved.

.


----------



## Critter

wyogoob said:


> Children got spanked if they misbehaved.
> 
> .


Both at home and at school, and if you got it at school you got it again when you got home.


----------



## wyogoob

Critter said:


> Both at home and at school, and if you got it at school you got it again when you got home.


 yep

.


----------



## 2full

My Dad's flat top haircut.


----------



## FULLHOUSE

clackers my arms still hurt


----------



## bowgy

Probably millions of dollars worth of rookie baseball cards ruined by the spokes of my Stingray bike to make it sound like a motorcycle:shock:


----------



## Critter

Two for a penny candy, 10 cents pops, 5 cent candy bars. Going to the movies on a Saturday and watching the cowboy flick 3 or 4 times without getting kicked out.


----------



## 270win

I was my dads remote for the tv and macs strawberry soda


----------



## FULLHOUSE

:shock:Found a check stub of grandpas from 1962


----------



## wyogoob

setting the gap on your points

.


----------



## Fowlmouth

9 years before the first Rainbow gathering.


----------



## wyogoob

Using this contraption is where the word "lemon squeezer" came from:


----------



## wyogoob

wyogoob said:


> setting the gap on your points
> 
> .


I have a dwell meter and still use it on my '65 Chevy. 

.


----------



## Cooky

A dimmer switch on floorboard.

Goob, do you have a timing light with the little spring thingies you put on the spark plug?


----------



## Critter

I have a whole Sears Craftsman timing kit in the garage somewhere. Timing light, dwell meter, along with a remote starter button. 

I showed them to my nephew a few years ago and he wondered what kind of ray gun I had.


----------



## wyogoob

Cooky said:


> A dimmer switch on floorboard.
> 
> Goob, do you have a timing light with the little spring thingies you put on the spark plug?


Yes I do and I know how to use it. 

Those were the days. I was always working on some broken-down vehicle. Hell, now I hire someone to vacuum my floorboards. 

.


----------



## fishreaper

Malcolm X gives his "grass roots" speech.


----------



## middlefork

First American ascent of Everest and first Traverse of Everest.


----------



## Dunkem

Wish I still had one


----------



## wyogoob

I went to the grade school and had lunch with my grandsons. It reminded me of my school lunches circa 1963; usually peanut butter and jelly sandwiches wrapped in wax paper, some homemade cookies and an apple.

.


----------



## wyogoob

1963 - beef brisket was used for either hamburger or corned beef.


----------



## longbow

I was two years old and probably still pooping my pants.


----------



## Springville Shooter

My dad mom and dad were 8 and didn't know each other yet.------SS


----------



## Dunkem

longbow said:


> I was two years old and probably still pooping my pants.


I was almost into my hippie mode:hippie:


----------



## brookieguy1

longbow said:


> I was two years old and probably still pooping my pants.


I was three and was well potty trained and had my first job.


----------



## wyogoob

Everyone saved S & H Green Stamps.

.


----------



## hatuquack

Pheasant salad sandwiches packed everyday in my school lunch.


----------



## wyogoob

We had no air conditioning so in the summer dad would takes us for a ride in the car to cool down. Sometimes we would get ice cream. 

In the winter, before morning chores, you had to take the clinkers out of the furnace and then load it with coal.

.


----------



## Dunkem

Clinkers! Wow what memories that word brings.We had one coal stove in our front room,and a little pot belly one in the kitchen. In the winter when we would go to bed mom would heat some towels on the pot belly stove and wrap our feet to keep us warm.Some where in my basement I still have the tines for clinker removal.


----------



## wyogoob




----------



## Springville Shooter

The year before Remington gave us the 7mm Remington Magnum. ----SS


----------



## bowgy

Wait..... I just remembered, for Christmas in 1963 I got my first .22 rifle. A Remington .22 pump rifle.


----------



## Critter

bowgy said:


> Wait..... I just remembered, for Christmas in 1963 I got my first .22 rifle. A Remington .22 pump rifle.


I got a Mighty Moe Cannon for Christmas that year while living in El Paso, Texas. I already had a 22 and a .30-06


----------



## wyogoob

picnic baskets


----------



## BPturkeys

Fender introduce "reverb" to their amps...hello the sound we love.


----------



## Dunkem

I think that it was 63 or 64 my old man got me a J.C.Higgins featherweight 12 gauge pump.Lord did that thing kick:shock:


----------



## trackerputnam

Still had party lines at my grandparents in Star Valley Wyoming!


----------



## BPturkeys

Jeep introduced the "Wagoneer" and started the whole crazy SUV thing.


----------



## wyogoob

.


----------



## 2full

My '68 Firebird and my '72 Monte both still had the foot bright light "button".
Not to mention my '66 vette........


----------



## Fowlmouth

Jimmy Hendrix's 1963 Olympic White Fender Stratocaster...8)8)8)


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts

sawsman said:


> You didn't always need a church key in 1963..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -O>>-
> 
> .


13 years before I was born..... unfortunately (I wish I was alive back then)
I do remember using these "beer tabs" as we called them as old school bite indicator when fishing... we'd bend the tab in half and hang it over our fishing line. The tab would go up as the fish would eat our Zeeks Garlic Cheese. Then we would have to go looking for it after we set the hook because they would fly off. I still have a few laying around my garage that I've saved.


----------



## Critter

I remember when the pull tabs first came out on beer cans. My parents were drinking Budweiser at the time and refused to use the pull tabs. They still used a church key and opened the cans on the bottom of the can with it. They had quit drinking by the time the all aluminum can came out where you had to use the pull tabs.


----------



## Fowlmouth

These!


----------



## Cooky

Fowlmouth said:


> These!


My granddad used to always have a quart of rootbeer in the fridge with one of those in it.


----------



## trackerputnam

My fifth birthday!


----------



## wyogoob

cloth diapers

.


----------



## rockroller

Making a skateboard out of a out of a roller skate and an old board


----------



## rockroller

My dad having me drive the tractor down the road to the mechanics at age 8.


----------



## Riverrat77

My parents were probably graduating junior high.


----------



## bow_dude

Graduating from 3rd Grade in May and starting 4th Grade in September.


----------



## wyogoob

The dog days of summer, 1963:

I do chores morning and night and bale hay all day in between.

We don't have a shower. I share bath water with a sibling.

10:00 pm and it's 94° in the bedroom I share with my 2 younger brothers.

We fight over one very noisy and very small fan.

We're sweating like crazy and all three of us have chiggers.

Those were the days.


----------



## Kingfisher

fond memories.... sleeping outside all summer long so you didnt have to make your bed in the morning tight enough to flip a dime. dad was a marine. haulin hay for a nickel a bale. 5 in the morning till 11 and then 6 to 10 at night. watching for rattlesnakes that get caught in the baler. swimmin holes in the middle of the day. 2 a days for football practice. running up west mountain for conditioning.
all that stuff would kill me today.
maybe there wasnt that much good in them old days, but sure was fun at times.
rolling tires down the hill to the highway with a quart of flaming gas in it, hitting the road and rocketing 4 feet in the air in a spectacular fire ball.
as the movie ends at the drive in, running up and slamming the gate shut and locking with your lock.
putting the detour sign up on the fish lake highway directing traffic into the county dump on the 4th holiday.
turning up all the speakers at the drive in and watching the movie from the turkey coop on an old mattress with half dozen guys and gals.
water skiing down the canal pulled with a truck, dodging the head gates, dead sheep and drop structures.
having dinner on the old traffic island in town waving to all the cars going by.
maybe there was a lot of good in them old days...


----------



## Critter

In 1963 I was living all over the place. About all I can remember is living in El Paso, Texas. Going to the auto show and seeing a proto type of a new car that Ford called the Mustang. For Christmas that year I got a Mighty Moe Cannon.


----------



## bowgy

6 + hours to drive from Cedar to Salt Lake, going through all the towns on highway 91 with a canvas water bag tied to the front of the car for drinking water.


----------



## wyogoob

One of the most popular Christmas songs in 1963:


----------



## massmanute

Black and white TV.

Mickey Mantle makes $100,000.


----------



## 2full

Sadly, was the year my little sister passed away. 
Mom never was able to get completely over it. 
The world of medicine has come a long way since then.


----------



## 2full

On a more positive note, I still have my chipmunks Christmas album.
I used to get it out and play it for the kids when they were little. 
They thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## KennyC

Alcatraz closed and the C.I.A. was created.


----------



## KennyC

The Coca-Cola Company introduces its first diet drink, Tab cola.


----------



## 2full

Tab was good till they banned cyclamates. (Spelling?)
Maybe that is part of what is wrong with me. :shock:


----------



## wyogoob

You didn't need metric tools in 1963.

.


----------



## Pumpgunner

My Ithaca 37 Featherlight 12ga was built, by hand, in the USA.


----------



## wyogoob

colored toilet paper


They outlawed it, the dyes caused health problems.

.


----------



## Karl

T.M.I.


----------



## LostLouisianian

S&H Green Stamps 
TG&Y
Montgomery Wards


----------

